# Internet shoot



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

What is everyones thoughts on doing an internet shoot? Using applications such as google hangouts (or something better if suggested) to host an online tournament. We each take turns presenting and shooting. Google hangouts lets us all join in a room and change presenters as it is their turn to shoot.

I just wanted to know if this technology was generally available to our memebers and if it would be something people would be interested in.

In think recording the shoots and posting online would generate a following and motovate people to join in the future.

This idea has been thrown around in the past and something I thought about for my now defunct SlingshotLeague site.

Let me know.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I'd do my best to participate. I'm pretty stupid about computers, though :iono:


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Sure, i would be keen to give it a go.

would just need to get my head round the tech side of it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the tech side is going to complicate something as simple as slingshot shooting . Maybe the Pocket Predator format would enable all to participate . Just saying . It has worked well in the past .


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Let's do it!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd love to. I'd have to find a shooting spot with an internet connection though.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I like this idea. If you can come up with a working format I might be interested in trying. But like M.J. I'm not great with computers.

Not trying to hijak, but, what is the Pocket Predator format? I've seen the videos of it in the past but came on too late to know the layout.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

RyanJL said:


> Not trying to hijak, but, what is the Pocket Predator format? I've seen the videos of it in the past but came on too late to know the layout.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Only a suggestion

Choose another platform for communication... Hangout is not the best and some without Android and iOS can't use it...

So I suggest "Telegram" 
Secure, free, multiplatform (Android, iOS, windows, PC, tablet, etc etc)

No need to give private number (you can but you can give your nickname too)

No limit in file format sending and one giga of dimension pro file


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I know I am a little late on this thread but it sounds interesting, especially for some of us in the middle of nowhere. I think the other challenge though might be time zones. Those seem to vary quite a lot on the forum


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44760-the-periscope-app/


----------

